# Covid 19 and shop safety



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi folks,

I know I haven't been very active lately so here is an update.

Still working mostly from home and being paid only 60% of my regular pay, but working full time !!!
A lady on Facebook asked if I was still giving fine woodworking courses and I replied that with Covid 19, I didn't think anyone would be interested. So I posted an add and WOW !!!! all of a sudden, everybody wants to learn woodworking ! So in the past the most I ever had was 3 students per course, now I had 2 courses of 4 students but one quit because he must take care of his children because his wife started a new job that includes weekends. So now I started last Saturday with one class from 9.00 AM 'til noon, and another from 1.00 PM 'til 4.00 PM. This Saturday we will all meet at the local sawmill to show them around. 

Before the classes started I had accepted a couple of commissioned projects; a caterer- asked me for a tree with slabs as shelves ? when she sent me the picture I understood what she wanted, she picked it up last week and posted on Facebook that she loves it. One of her friends said it would make a good cat tree and now I have been asked if I can make more, darn, no time ! The other project was a stove top cover that the lady will have her logo called Spicy Kitchen added to what I made with a decal. See pictures below. Then my computer let go, after ten years of faithful service, it died, given the 60% salary I bought a reconditioned unit, not new, but as of tonight, I'm good to go. That was quite the task to re-install everything , they managed to salvage the hard drive from the old one and put it in a cover so I could use it to download a bunch of stuff, especially all my woodworking data base, I am so happy I was able to retrieve it.

Cheers to everyone and stay safe !

Dan


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Danman1957 said:


> That was quite the task to re-install everything , they managed to salvage the hard drive from the old one and put it in a cover so I could use it to download a bunch of stuff, especially all my woodworking data base, I am so happy I was able to retrieve it.
> 
> Cheers to everyone and stay safe !
> 
> Dan


Found out my grocery store now offers pickup, I figure much safer, now that I won't even need to go inside. Yay.

Have seen stove top covers before, but nothing like the tree. Neat.

I have the hard drive out of my old computer that died, and have one of the external hard drive thingies, but still don't know how to get the info out.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great to hear from you Dan. Keep on truckin.

Jon


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like things are starting to turn around for you Dan!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the Cat tree  I know my cats would love it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Way cool cat tree Dan. Missed seeing you around this joint.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love your work Dan.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I will try to be more active, new laptop will help.
Dan


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome back Dan. If I lived near you I would probably take you up on the woodworking lessons. Last time I looked near me, the ones who had advertised lessons had stopped. I've been learning on my own with the help of this forum and other sites, so it's not awful, but there's nothing that some lessons wouldn't help I'm sure.
The alternative for me is driving a few hours to get to something, but I'm not doing that for night classes, it'd be after midnight before I got home.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks good


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I have the hard drive out of my old computer that died, and have one of the external hard drive thingies, but still don't know how to get the info out.


Plug the external drive usb into your computer and open Windows Explorer. You can select the folders you want to transfer from the old drive, then drag their icons onto your new drive. Don't drag any windows or system files over, they will wreck your new drive. Move only your data files. I also suggest you get a DropBoxount. once your new drive is the way you want it, you can drag all your data files over into DropBox and it will give you a backup that you can use with ANY computer. I pay $100 a year for one Terabyte of space, but only use about a third of that. My daughter and I use DropBox to sync all our business and personal files, and I have a couple of Win 7 desktops that I run occasionally to update and sync all DropBox files. 

And if you only have one desk or laptop you can have a clone made of the drive. The hard drive is what goes bad most of the time. That and the power supply. So you can just plug in your cloned drive and you're up and running again. If you have DropBox, the cloned drive will sync up so all your data files will update.

I had to replace my laptop about a year ago, and with DropBox, I barely noticed the change.

I use Firefox browser, so I use a free program to back up my browser and email files. It's called Mozbackup. I don't do it often enough, however, even though its very easy to use.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very good, @Danman1957


----------

